# Hello from the Eastern Shore of Maryland!



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* TailaHUnts. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## brownjb (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome. I will be moving to Maryland in a few months.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## TailaHunts (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm looking to get a bow sometime after Christmas (been borrowing one from the club during lessons)...and hopefully will tear up the 3-d course once the weather warms up!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

:thumbs_upWELCOME TO AT!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

